# LAST CHANCE! Limited Edition Sabrina's Calendar



## slavetoabunny (Oct 19, 2007)

[align=center]*Buy a Bunny Calendar
and
Giveto a Great Rabbit Rescue

*RO has startedfeaturing Rabbit Rescuesin the Rescue me! forum. The current Featured Rescue is Sabrina's House Rabbit ResQ, run by Randy (ra7751).







A wonderful 2008 calendar is being createdusing photos of Sabrina's House Rabbit ResQ patients and the calendars are yours with a donation of $20 or more.

Donations go toward care, feeding, medication and general upkeep of the animalsas well as to maintenance ofthe rescue.






Randy (ra7751) is the owner of Sabrina's, a moderator here on the forum and a great rescuer whose patientsrange from rabbits toflying squirrels, owls and vultures to name a few! Randy is also the photographer of all the animals being featured in the calendar.






A 2008 Sabrina's Rabbit ResQ Calendar is not only a great gift for the holidays and the new year, but you will be helpingto save the lives of the wonderful animals shown in the calendar with your purchase.






The cost of the calendar is $20. Feel free to donate more than that amount if you would like - the animals would appreciate every penny.






See Randy's blog for more information on the rescue and for some great photos of his patients. Also see the Resuce Me Featured Rescue Thread for more details on the Feature Resuces, and Sabrina's House Rabbit ResQ in particular.

[line]


[/align]


[align=center]Calendar purchases can be madefrom 
October 1, 2007 through November 15, 2007.

Haleywill be collecting the money for the calendars through her paypal account and will be forwarding the money on to Randy.

PURCHASE A CALENDAR

*Dont forget to include your name and address with your purchase so the calendar can be sent to you. Please PM Haleyif you would like to purchase a calendarbut do not have Paypal and she'll be happy to give you an address to send it to.[/align]


----------



## pamnock (Oct 19, 2007)

Very nice photos and a great idea! Hope you receive a good response!

Pam


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 19, 2007)

OMG! Those are fantastic pictures! That precious baby eating his greens is to die for.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 22, 2007)

:bumpHere's the chance for all of you who Randy has helped to say thank you and get a great calendar too! Don't miss out on this limited time opportunity.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 26, 2007)

:bump


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 27, 2007)

I asked for one for christmas :biggrin2:and I told my parents they should get one for my cousin too.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 27, 2007)

The calendars went to the printer today! Just as a little teaser, here is a picture of the cover:






Donate $20 today and get your copy!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 27, 2007)

***UPDATE***

I wasn't supposed to get the calendars until Tuesday, but the printer just called and said he had some downtime and my order is complete (I personally think he just really liked the calendar).

Since the calendars are done, I will start mailing them out once a week (on Saturday) to everyone who purchases by Friday. Every Friday night I will have Haley send me the list and your calendar will be mailed the next day.

You don't have to wait until November 15th to get your calendar. Buy one now help out Sabrina's House!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 30, 2007)

The first batch of calendars are in the mail to those who have donated to date. Don't miss out on this opportunity to help out Sabrina's House andreceive a beautiful calendar.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 1, 2007)

Listening for the mail truck !!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 5, 2007)

I sold *five* calendars at my office!:biggrin2:

If you have received your calendar, please post here and let everyone know how you like it.

Get yours now! Time is running out.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh that rocks!


----------



## polly (Nov 6, 2007)

I got mine today its fab thankyou :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 6, 2007)

*polly wrote: *


> I got mine today its fab thankyou :biggrin2:


Wow....only one week to the UK! I've had items going to the next state take longer. I'm glad you like it. Thank you for donating!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 6, 2007)

I love my calendar and its going to go above my desk in the office (or somewhere where I can see it and smile between customers).

I only have one problem....I want to tear it apart and hang the photos all over the place (like teens hang up posters)....just so many cute pictures. But if I do that...then I can't use it as a calendar.

Oh well...I'll just wait a year and then poster my office with the pics from the calendar.

Peg


----------



## Haley (Nov 8, 2007)

Just a reminder: Only one week to purchase a calendar! 

Patti has generously donated these calendars and the shipping price, so 100% of the profit is going to help Sabrina's continue to do amazing work.

Please order before next Friday, November 16, 2007 if you would like one :biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Nov 10, 2007)

:bump


----------



## Roxie (Nov 10, 2007)

I am going to beg my dad. I want one so bad since the money goes to such a great cause!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 12, 2007)

I love the calendar. Thanks so much. 

It's perfect with the big spaces as I'm going to archive on Sabrina's calendar each eastern cottontail sighting of Beeler J and male friend Dominic ... or 13-liner visit, squirrel family, etc.  

Thanks to everyone involved with RO who made this possible. You are inspiration with your dedication and care.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 13, 2007)

For those who may have missed it - or forgotten that we're getting close to the deadline.

This calendar is a great way to support Sabrina's Rabbit Rescue.

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 13, 2007)

I ordered mine a few days ago! can't wait!!!

JUST AN IDEA ALSO:

If you have a great bunny vet you'd like to give a nice little gift to for Christmas or just because you want to say thank you....... Get one, and add a little card when you mail it to them - saying Thank you and so much money has been donated to the rescue in your honor..... 

I'm sure they'd love that sort of thing. 

Even Teachers, coaches, etc.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 13, 2007)

Yours is in the mail today Bo. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 14, 2007)

Time is running out!!! Have you ordered your calendar yet?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 15, 2007)

YukonDaisy: Your calendar went in the mail this morning. I sent one to the UK that only took one week. Hopefully, it doesn't take much longer than that to get to Canada. Thanks for your donation!!!

Patti


----------



## YukonDaisy (Nov 15, 2007)

*Cool, thanks Patti!*

*~Diana*


----------



## Haley (Nov 15, 2007)

Last call! Order by midnight tomorrow (EST) if you would like a calendar :biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 15, 2007)

Another great thing about the calender: You can write on it with PENCIL!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 15, 2007)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Yours is in the mail today Bo. Hope you enjoy it!


CANNOT WAIT!  Thanks!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Nov 27, 2007)

*Hey Patti, just letting you know I received my calendar today! Only took 12 days, not bad. :biggrin2:*

*Thanks so much!*

*~Diana*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, I should have said that I got mine too! Way back! 

I love it!


----------

